
What Happened to Hadoop - sean_the_geek
https://architecht.io/what-happened-to-hadoop-211aa52a297
======
sean_the_geek
To me, three biggest things that led to reduced adaption of hadoop in-house
1\. Cloud computing - hadoop was (and probably is) an expensive platform to
manage in-house 2\. Docker and Kubernetes 3\. Relational databases and SQL
will take to you 95% there

